# Personal Messaging on SF?



## GoneFishin (May 2, 2022)

How does one PM another member here on senior forums?


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 2, 2022)

Click on the persons icon, and you will see start a conversation click on it, and type a message. answer will appear in the  little envelope next to the bell in the upper right, click on it to retrieve, and answer.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 2, 2022)

I'm not able to message anyone that way unless they message me first.


----------



## Warrigal (May 2, 2022)

You can write on someone's profile but that is not private.
If you want to communicate privately you start a conversation using the envelope icon


----------



## GoneFishin (May 2, 2022)

I'm not able to unless they message me first.


----------



## Warrigal (May 2, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> I'm not able to message anyone that way unless they message me first.


I don't see why not. You start a conversation by nominating the person you want to message and then you have to wait for them to notice it and decide to respond. They may not see it, or they may choose to ignore you.

I'll start a conversation with you and you can see how it works.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> I'm not able to unless they message me first.


I believe you can't PM until you've been a member for a week and or had a certain amount of posts


----------



## GoneFishin (May 2, 2022)

At another site I belong to all I have to do is place the mouse pointer on there username and a box pops up then I would click "Message" which then allows me to send that member a PM


----------



## GoneFishin (May 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I believe you can't PM until you've been a member for a week and or had a certain amount of posts


Thanks hollydolly. I kind of thought that would probably be the situation.


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2022)

ummm .. we just messaged one another - so, your messaging function is working!


----------



## GoneFishin (May 2, 2022)

I am referring to *me messaging someone first*. If someone messages me first then yes I can respond to that message.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 2, 2022)

Thank you all for helping me try to figure this out. 

@Geezer Garage  / @Warrigal  / @hollydolly  / @Pinky


----------



## GoneFishin (May 2, 2022)

Consider this "*Solved*"!


----------



## GoneFishin (May 5, 2022)

News Flash! - I can now PM and also I can now have a signature


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)

Henderson44 said:


> I can’t send a private message to people first, how did you do yours?


you can't send a PM until you've been a member for a week or made a certain amount of posts..I think it's 30.. welcome to the forum


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 6, 2022)

Henderson44 said:


> I can’t send a private message to people first, how did you do yours?


Like @hollydolly posted, you can't untill you have been here for a while or made a certain number of posts.

By the way, Welcome to SF


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 6, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> I'm not able to unless they message me first.


Since you are not a new member, I don't understand why you have to wait for someone to message you first  This is the first I've heard of that restriction.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Since you are not a new member, I don't understand why you have to wait for someone to message you first  This is the first I've heard of that restriction.


That was solved back in May when I was still a new member

Correction > (should have posted when I was no longer considered to be a new member)


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 6, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> That was solved back in May when I was still a new member


Ok...now I'm confused. How did you go from new member to senior member in a month? And if it was solved...why are you still unable to do it?


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Ok...now I'm confused. How did you go from new member to senior member in a month? And if it was solved...why are you still unable to do it?


You are misunderstanding. I can now message as of May 2 when I was no longer considered to be a new member. And as far as senior goes I think it has to do with number of posts (1000 or more).


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 6, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> You are misunderstanding. I can now message as of May 2 when I was no longer considered to be a new member. And as far as senior goes I think it has to do with number of posts (1000 or more).


Oh okay, I apologize GF! I didn't notice that your OP and some of the replies were from a month ago.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oh okay, I apologize GF! I didn't notice that your OP and some of the replies were from a month ago.


No problem. No need to apologize.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2022)

It was/*is* a *new* member (henderson) as of today, June 6, that added a new post to this older thread, to ask why they could not initiate a PM.

That's what brought this entire thread back up to the fore, making it appear that @GoneFishin  who was the OP, was presently asking the question.

Does my explanation make this entire confusion more comprehensible, @OneEyedDiva  ?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> It was/*is* a *new* member (henderson) as of today, June 6, that added a new post to this older thread, to ask why they could not initiate a PM.
> 
> That's what brought this entire thread back up to the fore, making it appear that @GoneFishin  who was the OP, was presently asking the question.
> 
> Does my explanation make this entire confusion more comprehensible, @OneEyedDiva  ?


Yes..I understood it as soon as Gone Fishin replied to me that his question was posted (and resolved) last month.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yes..I understood it as soon as Gone Fishin replied to me that his question was posted (and resolved) last month.


Okay, good.  
I hadn't understood that you already fully understood....the possibly misunderstood misunderstanding.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Okay, good.
> I hadn't understand that you already fully understood....the possibly misunderstood misunderstanding.


ROFLM*O!!!   Yeah, I kinda understood that you misunderstood my understanding of the misunderstanding.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> ROFLM*O!!!   Yeah, I kinda understood that you misunderstood my understanding of the misunderstanding.


I'm glad it's all cleared up now. 
That is, *until* the next person posts on it, again! 
Thank you for sharing some laughter with me, today!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I'm glad it's all cleared up now.
> That is, *until* the next person posts on it, again!
> Thank you for sharing some laughter with me, today!


My pleasure Kaila


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 10, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> I'm not able to message anyone that way unless they message me first.


this is the same with me for now, unless they message me first, well then, I can reply successfully
and have been. BUT, I am unable to initiate a message.


----------

